# Tournament Invite - Team and Individual



## Richard P (Aug 29, 2013)

You are invited as a team or individually.
Nine Tracks.
IROC, Individual, and Team Competitions. 
100 participants from around the country.

How will your team stack up?

Richard
707-496-4475

http://thefrayinferndale.com/


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Woohoo! Almost that time. Anyone else going?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

If you're bringing the mint Oreos, I'll be there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there see u in march.:wave:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I would love to go, but am not worthy.


----------

